# RPi2 and 'kern.maxtsiz' for llvm40



## omvistus (Jul 2, 2017)

Has anyone else had to raise this value to be able to run _clang-4.0_?

I've noticed that there are only bits and pieces of information about seriously running FreeBSD on a Pi. I'm currently waiting for Xorg to compile and then once mpd, ncmpcpp, awesome, and luarocks are done building I'll see what I have.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jul 2, 2017)

omvistus said:


> Has anyone else had to raise this value to be able to run _clang-4.0_?


No, on my RPi3 (with 12.0) it worked without any changes.  Although I haven't compiled large pieces of software, only 100- and 1000-line programs (in C and C++, Python code works obviously out of the box).



> I've noticed that there are only bits and pieces of information about seriously running FreeBSD on a Pi.


Agree.  The ecosystem for FreeBSD on the Pi is still very immature, and the single biggest thing that's lacking is a centralized place to exchange information (what works, what doesn't, how to tweak to make things work) and download things.  Unfortunately, I've been way too busy with other things to work on my Pi project at home (matter-of-fact, the RPi3 has been disconnected and hidden in a cardboard box on the workbench for several weeks now), so I can't contribute to making the situation better for another few weeks.  Before my Pi goes into production (hopefully running FreeBSD, trying to administer Raspian made me sweat too much) I have to do considerable work with concrete, pipes, insulation, drywall and wiring, to finish the small building that the Pi will get installed in.


----------

